# Got me a 1966 Typhoon!



## JamesG (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, after the purchase and build of my son's '69 Stingray last Christmas, I've had the bug for my own classic bike. I finally have one. I put an ad on another board looking to trade my 1950's Rocket Trike, which was a stalled build from last Christmas as well. I had a a very pleasant person to deal with contact me and a deal was made!

Here it is when the previous owner had it.





This is it from today after unpacking it and re-assembling it and leaving the fender's off.




Our little collection.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 25, 2009)

cool bunch. what, ya don't like fenders ?
is that a bubble top ?


----------



## JamesG (Oct 25, 2009)

Yea, that's my '61 2dr bubble top.

Actually, my son's '69 had fender's until his Dad(me)tried to show him how we use to ride wheelies......I took out his back fender and laid on my back for about a minute until I regained my composer and the embarrassment wore off a bit.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 25, 2009)

283,or 409 ??
hey, your suppose to stand-up
while riding a wheelie.you was on
your back for a minute .? man, they
would have had to call a wagon,if
that was me.
 i realy dig those bubble tops.


----------



## sb bikes (Oct 25, 2009)

*Typhoon*

The bike looks great, and i ride with no fenders . red my favorite color!!


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 25, 2009)

yes, i ride fenderless too.
red is my favorite color aswell.
nice TYPHOON. sorry,forgot
about the bicycle .....
when i spotted
the CHEVROLET.


----------

